# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Mua gì làm quà khi đi du lịch Điện Biên - Mua gi lam qua khi di du lich Dien Bien

## hangnt

Bạn đang băn khoăn không biết mua gì làm quà khi đi *du lịch Điện Biên* cho người thân, bạn bè. Didau.org xin giới thiệu với bạn một số đặc sản làm quà khi *du lịch Điện Biên*.

*Rượu sâu chít Điện Biên*

_Lên Điện Biên, bất cứ ai ngoài ấn tượng ban đầu về thiên nhiên vô cùng hùng vĩ, khoáng đạt nơi đây đều bị một thứ "Đặc sản" khác làm mê mẩn và nhớ mãi không thôi, đó là Rượu._

Không nổi tiếng đến mức phổ biến trong toàn miền Bắc như rượu làng Vân, song nếu bạn là người ham thích uống rượu và khoái tỉ với những món nhậu đặc sản núi rừng thì không thể không thử qua một vài loại rượu "khủng" của người Tây Bắc như rượu Sâu chít, rượu Mông Pê, rượu ong, hay đơn giản chỉ là rượu ngâm táo mèo... Hãy thử tưởng tượng một buổi tối mùa đông miền sơn cước, gió lạnh cùng sương muối có thể cắt nát da trâu bò, thì bạn và tôi cùng những con người của bản ngồi xếp bằng trên nệm bông gạo trong một căn nhà sàn vách còn không kín gió. Hơi lạnh làm mọi người như muốn xích lại gần nhau, và chén rượu trên môi nâng lên chỉ càng thêm ấm áp!


Đối với người dân Tây Bắc, sâu chít là niềm tự hào về sản vật đặc biệt của địa phương mình. Sâu chít chính là một trong những đặc sản thiên nhiên “có một không hai” ở một số vùng núi phía Bắc như: Lạng Sơn, Điện Biên, Sơn La.

Đây vốn là loại côn trùng sống trong thân cây chít. Để biết cây nào có sâu chít , người thu hái sẽ lựa chọn những cây có dấu hiệu bệnh, không thể ra hoa (đó chính là cây đã bị ấu trùng ký sinh). Người dân bắt sâu chít bằng cách “chẻ” đôi ngọn chít để moi sâu ra. Những con sâu chít tươi rói có màu trắng sữa, căng mọng sau khi được lấy ra thường được thả trong chậu rượu nhạt. Thứ rượu ấy sẽ giữ cho sâu không bị biến chất.  thường người dân thu hoạch sâu chít vào tháng 11 - 12 hàng năm. Tuy nhiên, các tháng khác không phải mùa thu hoạch chính nhưng cũng có nhiều sâu chít, bởi chúng hợp với vùng đất này và sinh tưởng tự nhiên, phát triển tốt...

Lưu ý: các bạn có thể mua rượu sâu chít tại chợ trung tâm 1 thành phố Điện Biên Phủ hay các cửa hàng ở điện biên với giá bán 120.000đ/chai nước suối cỡ hơn nửa lít

*Gạo tám Điện Biên*

Điện Biên có lòng chảo Mường Thanh rộng lớn, có điều kiện thích hợp cho cây lúa sinh sôi và phát triển. Nhờ vậy, không biết từ khi nào cây lúa, hạt gạo Điện Biên đã thơm ngon khác lạ. Đặc biệt là gạo tám Điện Biên thì đã nổi danh khắp gần xa, trở thành một đặc sản của vùng núi Tây Bắc.

Gạo tám Điện Biên có đặc điểm rất riêng: hạt nhỏ, mầu đục không trắng như gạo tám thường. Từng vốc gạo chảy qua kẽ ngón tay những dòng trắng muốt. Hạt gạo dài đều tăm tắp, căng bóng và thơm đến lạ. Cơm gạo Điện Biên dẻo như cơm nếp, thơm thoang thoảng, khi nhai có vị đậm, nhiều nhựa nên thường dính răng… Và một điều rất đặc biệt là không phải chỉ khi nấu thành cơm mới có mùi thơm, mà từ khi còn là hạt gạo, gạo tám Điện Biên đã mang trong mình một mùi hương thoang thoảng. Gạo tám Điện Biên thơm dẻo nên thường được người dân làm cơm lam, làm khẩu cắm. Khẩu cắm đồ như đồ xôi với lá cẩm, khiến vị xôi ngậy, dẻo thơm, ngon miệng; hay làm khẩu háng (đồ thóc rồi đem phơi khô, xát vỏ rồi đồ chín), khẩu papa (tựa như dưới xuôi làm bánh nếp) – các món ăn đặc trưng và giàu dinh dưỡng. Hạt gạo quý như vậy là do dinh dưỡng, màu mỡ của rừng già, núi cao khắp nơi chảy vào thung lũng, nhờ tinh túy đất trời hội tụ trong từng thớ đất, nhờ dòng nước màu mỡ từ sông Nậm đắp bồi.


Quả thật bát cơm gạo Tám thơm với hạt gạo dài mơ mộng, dẻo và đậm đà như tấm lòng người Tây Bắc đã níu chân biết bao thực khách đường xa.  Ăn cơm thơm Điện Biên thì bao nhiêu nhọc nhằn, âu lo, phiền muộn dường như tan biến. Gạo Tám Điện Biên xứng đáng  nằm trong “top” gạo hàng đầu của Việt Nam.

Ngoài ra điện biên còn có các loại đặc sản mà bạn có thể mua về làm quà cho người thân như: 
- Thịt trâu sấy khô
- Mật ong rừng các loại 
- Táo mèo khô để ngâm rượu
- Măng khô các loại........
Ngoài ra còn có các loại gạo nếp nương,...



Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Điện Biên click vào *du lịch Điện Biên* - *du lich Dien Bien*

----------

